# My Babies!!!! Strawberrymold's Collection Very Very Pic Heavy



## Strawberrymold (Jun 9, 2010)

So here it is... all my babies! I finally gave in and am doing a collection post (guilty pleasure they are my fave thing to look at here on specktra!). I was a little lazy with list what each item is exactly but if you have questions, just ask. 

Thanks for looking!


Eyeshadows & Pigments

MAC Palettes (there are some Lorac & Urban Decay shadows thrown in them too)







1st Palette: Sumptous Olive, Haight (UD) Prose & Fancy, Mary Jane (UD) Freshwater, Moon’s Reflection, Electric Eel, Shattered (UD), Plumage, Goddess (UD), Mink & Sable, Gulf Stream, Shimmermoss, Green Room (lorac), Blue Storm

2nd Palette: After Party (lorac), Nocturnelle, Shadowy Lady, Maroon, Gold, Beauty Marked, Star Violet, Shale, Gash (UD), Lounge (UD), Mythical Mist, Trax, Dove Feather, Coppering, Clare De Lune






1st Palette: Brown Down, Wood Winked, Bronze (lorac), Roach (UD), Rice Paper, Swiss Chocolate, Bronze, Glamor Check, Go, Tempting, Mulch, Twinks, Beauty Burst, Soft Brown, Texture

2nd Palette: Carbon, Pandamonium, Warming Trend, Silver Fog, White Frost, Club, French Gray, Pewter (lorac), Vanilla, Henna, Gunmetal (UD), Electra, Krisp, Chill, Electra






1st Palette: Passionette, Peppier, El Dorado (UD), Budding Beauty, Full Flame, Brick Orange, Fab & Flashy, Crest the Wave, Romping, Chains (UD), Orange, Golden Rod, Chrome Yellow, Velvet Moss, Glare
2nd Palette: Serenity (lorac), Don’t know name of... really old, Midnite Cowboy (UD), Tan, Arena, Petal Scent, Gleam, All that Glitters, Flip, Tete a Tint, Mythology, Da Bling, Rose, Pink Bronze, Firespot

Nars & Plant Love Depot Z palettes












MAC Pigments





Bright Fuschia, Rose, Ruby Red, Reved Up, Pinked Mauve, Heritage Rouge, Reflects Rust, Deckchair, Melon, Helium, Petal Pink, Sunpepper, Circa Plum, Viz a Violet, Violet, Push the Edge, Lovely Lily, Reflects Blackened Red, Smoke Signal, Burnt Burgandy, Dark Soul, Pink opal, Silver Fog, 3D Silver





Tan, Gold Mode, Blonde’s Gold, Subtle, Rushmetal, Chocolate Brown, Cocomotion, Reflects Antiqued Gold, Refects Bronze, Copper Sparkle, 3D Copper, Jardin Aires,  Vannila, Polished Ivory, Golden Lemon, Primary Yellow, Crystalled Yellow, off the Radar





Golden Olive, Gilded Green, Spiritualize, Copperized, Antique Green, Night Light, Teal, Landscape Green, Blue Brown,  Jewelmarine, Steel Blue, Azreal Blue, Naval Blue, Cornflower, Softwash Gray






Crystalled Lime, Turquoise Glitter, Purple Glitter & Pigment Stacks #1 & #2

MAC cream color bases, Metal X shadows & gilt by assocation






MAC Shadesticks, Paint, Random Pencils & Pigment Vials







MAC Quads






MAC Palettes
Heatherette, Manish, Color Forms, Novel Twist & Graphic Gardens






Barry M, B.E, Cargo, Smashbox, Lorac & Stilla






Urban Decay, Chanel, Givenchy, Too Faced, NYX, The Balm, DuWop, Tarina Tarentino & Laura Geller






Lorac






Non Depoted Mac











MUFE Shadows






Stila Shadows





Lorac & Tarte Palettes






Urban Decay Palettes











Urban Decay & Hard Candy Palettes






Stila, Hourglass, Lorac, Vincent Longo & Too Faced Palettes






Tokidoki, DuWop, Dior, Shisedo, Stila, Lorac, Hourglass, Sleek & NYX Palettes






Nixie Palettes, Kat Von D Palettes, Ben Nye Fireworks Wheel & Smashbox liner palette






Blushes, Bronzers & Highlighters

MSF’s

Med. Dark, Gold Deposit, Cheeky Bronze, Warmed, Light Flush, Dark/Natural Shimmer, Porcelian Pink, Glisade






Tripple Fusion, Refined, Redhead, So Ceylon, New Vegas, Global Glow, Brunette, Warm Blend






Star! Vibrant Grape, Sun Centered, Smooth Merge, Blush of Youth & Stereo Rose






MAC Blushes












Nars Blushes ( & some shadows)






Nars Blush duos (& orgasm Highlighter, Lip Palette & Powders)






Nars Multiples






Illamasqua Blush, Shadows & Metal Highlighters






Cargo, Lancome, Tarte & Laura Geller






Stila, Dior, Tokidoki, Guerlian, B.E, Urban Decay & Laura Mercier






Benefit, Stila, Lorac, Bobbi Brown, Smashbox, DuWop & Givenchy






Smashbox, Benefit, Stila, YSL & Givenchy






Laura Mecier Candlelit Powders and Blushes






Eyeshadow bases, Flash Color Palette & Random Cream Shadows











Liners











Lipglosses, Lipstics & Lip Liners

MAC Lipglosses






MAC Lipsticks






Eden Rocks, Spice is Nice, Dark Side, Party Line, Violetta, Capricious, Retro, Kid Kat, Roam Free, 5n, See Sheer, Deep Attraction, Rouge Noir, Radicchio
Nars Lipglosses






Nars Lipsticks






Lip Pencils






Dior, Givenchy & Lancome lipsticks






Lancome, Lorac, The Balm, Vincent Longo & Too Faced Lipsticks






NYX Lipsticks






Various Brands of lipgloss











MUFE stuff












Mascara’s






Lashes






Foundations, Primers & Concealers
















Random Face stuff & Mixing Mediums






Nail stuff






Brushes


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jun 9, 2010)

wow. speechless.


----------



## Odette (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC'sMyBF* 

 
_wow. speechless._

 
So am I. Nice collection.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 9, 2010)

Very, very nice collection!


----------



## mintbear82 (Jun 9, 2010)

I love your collection, especially all the pigments... I'm drooling!


----------



## dmcgeo (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh la la. I love your collection! I'm so jealous of all your NARS. I really appreciate the diversity of brands you have!


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 9, 2010)

WOW. Amazing!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 10, 2010)

*ORGASMIC*!!!!! lol are those last grey brushes from the sephora proffesional set or  mud?


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_*ORGASMIC*!!!!! lol are those last grey brushes from the sephora proffesional set or  mud?_

 
Sephora Pro


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2010)

Great collection, especially your pigments.  What brand of brushes are the natural colored wooden ones (second from the bottom, on the right)?  Thanks!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 10, 2010)

Sephora... they where in a holiday set


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 10, 2010)

I love your collection, it is very well rounded. You have a bit of everything from everywhere


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, you have so much variety! loove it!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jun 11, 2010)

mmm makeup, nom nom nom. Great collection!


----------



## blusherie (Jun 11, 2010)

Amazing collection! I love the variety of brands you have!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow what an awesome collection!


----------



## ruthless (Jun 11, 2010)

Impressive! Every time I think I've hit "hoarder" status for product I always find someone who puts me to shame-lovely collection!


----------



## meg_curls (Jun 12, 2010)

Can we see how you organize all this PLEASE!!!!


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

i absolutely love your whole makeup collection.  it's so impressive to see the pretty items and brands


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 15, 2010)

really really nice collection,  i love it


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

LOVE the pigments!!


----------



## BlairW. (Jul 25, 2010)

I love, love, love, love, loveeeeeeee your collection! It's everything I ever want to own, great!


----------



## Elle93 (Jul 26, 2010)

oh wow


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2010)

Fabulous Collection!  Love all the pigments!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jul 27, 2010)

Love the collection


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 27, 2010)

So lovely to look at!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 28, 2010)

Love your collection...was in complete awe at how pretty your green loose pigments are.


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow! You have a TON of stuff!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow! Best collection I`ve seen in a long time! I love it when there`s a ton of variety, and not just mac!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 13, 2010)

I forgot to post pics of all of my brushes! Oops!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 13, 2010)

...and I moved all my Nars shadows into Z palettes


----------



## Almus (Aug 13, 2010)

I have never seen before so much make together in such beautiful photos! I am guessing that my MU collection it's about 1/60 of yours hehehe.

Thank you so much for sharing it!


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow! I don't know what to say other than, wow!


----------



## MissResha (Aug 19, 2010)

daaayum!


----------



## VIC MAC (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing  Super nice collection!


----------



## Purple (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome! I loooove your eyeshadow collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 22, 2010)

Is that the YSL Singulier mascara? If so, how does it compare to the Lancome Hypnose (guessing that's what you have there). I tried Singulier and I love it. Also how's the Fresh Firebird? 




I wish I could play in all this stuff everyday...great collection.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_





Is that the YSL Singulier mascara? If so, how does it compare to the Lancome Hypnose (guessing that's what you have there). I tried Singulier and I love it. Also how's the Fresh Firebird? 




I wish I could play in all this stuff everyday...great collection._

 
I like it... it's much less clumpy than the lancome hypnose and goes on a lot smoother. Oh and firebird is awesome... it's the farah faucet of lashes.


----------



## jackeetm (Aug 24, 2010)

I love it!  It's nice to know that I am not the only one who owns so much makeup!  LOL!  Great collection!  I have to show my husband these pics to show him there are many others like me!


----------



## jackeetm (Aug 24, 2010)

This is great!  I love it!!!


----------



## jujubot (Aug 29, 2010)

Beautiful!  Collection pictures make my day =)
The Tokidoki brushes are too cute!


----------



## rrx2wm (Sep 2, 2010)

Wowww, your collection is absolutely amazing! I love all the variety!


----------



## singer92286 (Sep 2, 2010)

amazing collection!!!


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Nov 1, 2010)

:gasps: this is such a good collection!!! Love those cute asian brushes with the thingies on the end. so cute!!!


----------



## Buddhaxo (Nov 2, 2010)

WOW! Great collection, loving the all the brushes


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 2, 2010)

Shut the front door!! 

	AWESOME collection! I <3 collection porn!


----------



## lenchen (Nov 7, 2010)

glitzbeary said:


> WOW.



 	agreed


----------



## Vanistar (Nov 12, 2010)

I love your collection!!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow, I love all the variety, but now I think I need a MUFE palette lol. too purrety


----------



## TheClara (Nov 15, 2010)

Amazing collection! So many things that are on my wishlist. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## standardseries (Nov 18, 2010)

LOVE your collection and the variety of brands!!  Very nice =)


----------



## R21ORCHID (Dec 2, 2010)

This is too amazing - great work!


----------



## mirauk (Dec 24, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous collection, I'm gonna go abck and look for more inspiration


----------



## SammieJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow! You have an amazing collection! I _love_ the variety.


----------



## dani623 (Jan 13, 2011)

Amazing!!


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Jan 23, 2011)

wow!!! one of the best collections i have ever seen!!!!


----------



## EleanorMcC (Jan 23, 2011)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but why do you have so much makeup?  I noticed that a lot of people seem to have a lot, but I don't understand why anoyone needs so much.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 23, 2011)

EleanorMcC said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but why do you have so much makeup?  I noticed that a lot of people seem to have a lot, but I don't understand why anoyone needs so much.


	You're on the wrong site, Eleanor.


----------



## dani623 (Feb 23, 2011)

Great collection!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 23, 2011)

EleanorMcC said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but why do you have so much makeup?  I noticed that a lot of people seem to have a lot, but I don't understand why anoyone needs so much.


	Incredible collection and so drool worthy!  I also love that you have a nice variety of cosmetic lines and not just one. I love experimenting and switching around for different looks.

  	Hi Eleanor and welcome to Specktra!  Some of the ladies you see have large collections because they are professional makeup artists and this is what they do for a living. They need a variety of everything for every look and every skin tone. Some do makeup on friends and family on the side. The rest of us just love makeup and love collecting it, just like any other hobby.  Having a variety allows one to try anything from the everyday look to formal, to ultra dramatic.  It is fun to try different colours and find out things you never expected to wear looks fantastic on you.  So, I guess the point is that no one needs to have a lot of makeup, but most of us enjoy wanting and having a lot of makeup to experiment with and have fun!  As a bookworm I have loads of books, far more than the average person.  As a tarot collector I have over 600 decks, though trying to sell some off right now!  As artists (hobby or professionals) have tons of brushes, paints, coloured pencils and such, the makeup enthusiast is the same. Our face is our blank canvas waiting to be painted, waiting for our expressions!  Hope that helps!


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 23, 2011)

Great collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 26, 2011)

Amazing collection! Love all the eyeshadows and pigments!


----------



## maclovin baby (Feb 26, 2011)

is that a rose gold vial?,so so so jealous.


----------



## Romina1 (Mar 5, 2011)

So nice collection! Thanks for sharing. Watching others' collections and hauls here is my favourite, too!


----------



## jadangel2001 (Mar 7, 2011)

wow, it makes my lot shrivel in comparisson!


----------



## texasmommy (Mar 27, 2011)

Lovely!  Makes me wanna take pics of mine after I clean it out (though its not nearly as big  )  And like others said, gotta love the variety!


----------



## alexheartsmac (May 2, 2011)

...*screams* then *faints*
  	thats amazing


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 2, 2011)

So much variety Love it !!


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

Wow!!!! That's one hell of a collection


----------



## naturallyfab (May 4, 2011)

oh my goodness! that's an amazing collection!


----------



## soezje (Jun 16, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## heart (Jun 16, 2011)

Omg so much stuff.  *_*


----------



## Viet611Forever (Jun 25, 2011)

Those tokidoki brushes are so cute!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

Love all of your blushes, soo BEAUTIFUL


----------

